# Sauce the Tegu's Enclosure



## saucethetegu (May 11, 2019)

I just started Sauce's 2 room multi level enclosure. Ill post pics as it goes along. Luxury living is what all lizards deserve.


----------



## RomanPort (May 12, 2019)

Awesome! Can't wait to see it. I'm planning my enclosure right now too. How big are you planning on it being?


----------



## saucethetegu (May 12, 2019)

under construction


----------



## saucethetegu (May 12, 2019)

its 2 rooms and will be 2 levels
the big one is 78" by 42 by 42
smaller one is geez I gotta measure I forgot--2 by 4 ft or something
a tunnel will connect the rooms. The one end is basically all glass so it can be removed for expansion


----------



## saucethetegu (May 14, 2019)

here is Sauce in her new enclosure


----------



## Walter1 (May 15, 2019)

saucethetegu said:


> here is Sauce in her new enclosure


I'm forever amazed at the creative enclosure construction on this site. Nice going.


----------



## saucethetegu (May 15, 2019)

Walter1 said:


> I'm forever amazed at the creative enclosure construction on this site. Nice going.


thanks Walter, I appreciate that


----------



## saucethetegu (May 17, 2019)

heres a video of Sauces complete enclosure and Sauce herself


----------



## RomanPort (May 17, 2019)

Looks good! No need to apologize for the shaking. In the future, I'd suggest possibly adding a side door instead of the top opening. My understanding is that she'll feel a lot safer and taming will be a lot easier if you're at her level instead of towering over her.

Also, Sauce is really beautiful. Such a nice girl!


----------



## saucethetegu (May 17, 2019)

oh I didnt know about the side versus top thing. I will definitely do that, I want her to be as comfortable as possible. Thanks Roman


----------



## AlphaAlpha (May 18, 2019)

RomanPort said:


> Looks good! No need to apologize for the shaking. In the future, I'd suggest possibly adding a side door instead of the top opening. My understanding is that she'll feel a lot safer and taming will be a lot easier if you're at her level instead of towering over her.
> 
> Also, Sauce is really beautiful. Such a nice girl!



I have a top opening enclosure and Alpha is fine with it .


----------



## RomanPort (May 18, 2019)

Got it. I apologise. I'd trust your knowledge way more than mine


----------



## AlphaAlpha (May 18, 2019)

Ooopppsss I apologies it wasnt my intention if I came across harsh .....It just all boils down to trust in my eyes and as long as you talk to your tegu on entering the enclosure you should be able to pick it up from anywhere


----------



## RomanPort (May 18, 2019)

Nah, you didn't come across as harsh. No need to apologize. I do agree with you that trust is everything with these guys


----------

